# Throwing Out Grain



## Gout (16/9/09)

I am throwing out all my hops, grain and crystal. They are about 3 years old so i dont think would be any good. I tested the new brew setup with a brew from the grain and fresh hops and it was ok but not the best. 

I know the hops will be shot, the uncracked grain is getting the bin also but what abou the shelf life on crystal grains? I was just about to throw out about 20 different types and thought mmmm i best check first. they where stored in air tight containers.

All i found on the web was a min shelf life of a year. so not sure if say 4yrs they are spent?? ideas? should i keep throwing or save them


----------



## lonte (16/9/09)

keep the hops for a lambic?


----------



## Sammus (16/9/09)

I've had beer made from 5+yr old grain that was fine. I reckon try some fresh grain before chucking the old stuff to see if it's your ingredients or recipe that's not that great 

Also, the old hops could be used for a lambic - they call for 'aged' hops, as long as theyre not rotten they could be useful. If not for you then perhaps someone else here would like them.


----------



## marlow_coates (16/9/09)

Gout, what quantity of hops are you throwing away?

Old hops are supposedly great for use in lambics and other belgian brews, due to their almost non-existent AA% after storing for so long.
I recently lost all the hops I was ageing when my grandad threw them out mistakenly.

Would you be willing to post your oldies this way?
At my expense of course.

Marlow

Edit: Forgot to say please. Please?


----------



## brettprevans (16/9/09)

how were the hops kept? fridge/freezer/on a shelf? just add more hops to counter the lost AA%. grains should be ok.

Im more than happy to take anything off your hands. hops/grain etc. I know marlow got in first.

theres a few threads on this topic. so long as the grain has been kept dry and relavtively humidity free it should be ok. you might not brew a competition winner (fresh is best), but it should make ok beer. (i note you've already tested it yourself and it was ok).

maybe use the older grain for darker brewes where you not relying on fresh flavours. darker beers hide a multitude of sins


----------



## QldKev (16/9/09)

With all of it, it would depend on how it has been stored. I'm still using my 2006 hops for my Aussie lager and I think they come out pretty nice. My hops have been stored in air tight bags in the freezer for the entire period.

QldKev


----------



## Gout (16/9/09)

guys the hops - freezer for the 3-4 years ( i still have them was about to throw them but anyone is welcome to them)

rather not post just because of the size and trying to explain what they are etc.

The grain sadly is now in a 25Kg malt bag, i thought about it and it was 4 years since i left, however i dont know how old the grain was so i think bin is best incase i stuff up a brew due to my tightness.

I kept the darkest of the grains as i dont use them often and may decide to make a porter or stout at some point again.

The hops are a wide variety in say 200g bags. the bags (some still sealed) are only clear plastic though so i dont know if they are worth having.


----------



## Gout (16/9/09)

Sorry Marlow, they would have been yours if i didnt need to post a bag of skunky green stuff 

The hops have gone to a better home. The gain is mixed and hence of little use - until i thought i might mash the mega mix and use the work for better things, such as water distillation  and see what happens - maybe

thanks for the help


----------



## marlow_coates (16/9/09)

No worries Gout.

Cheers anyway.

Marlow


----------

